# surf lauching and return.



## mangoinorange (May 16, 2014)

I'd be interested to hear of peoples experiences and opinions of launching and returning/recovering kayaks through the surf,in paricular those who have experience of a variety of kayaks and as to which they feel are better for this purpose?
mangoinorange.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

as someone who avoids surf whenever I can (I truly suck but am slowly improving) I've heard the Stealth BFS range is the one other are compared too


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Big subject Maninorange, and involving many elements, in both launching and landing.

There is an impact zone, where you want to spend the least amount of time in a yak. Factors include:

1. Choice of craft - there is a huge variation in the behaviour of many brands of kayaks in launching through surf, and returning.

2. *Your* knowledge of the sea and surf - generally, shall we say, 'surf knowledge'. There are rips, the way it breaks (top to bottom, or a rolling break), gutters (to wait patiently in your plan for the assault, and plan 'B' if the assault fails). This brings in factors such as your ability to re-enter (you must be extremely competent), paddle leashes (or not), and if yes their strength to take the pounding.

3. Timing for the assault through the impact zone, including technique and positioning.

4. Fitness for paddling, correct paddling technique, and cardio vascular fitness.

5. Returning or landing emphasises the factors of successful timing all the more, as do factors such as switching from a straight in assault to a broach (side on to the wave) where if the straight in assault fails, a whole new set of skills is involved in pulling off a successful broach without flipping. This transition from straight ahead progress to side on happens in a millisecond, and is possibly the greatest skill lacking for most kayak fishos. It is also a greater 'killer' of landings than of successful launches, sometimes with a lot of damage to yakkers and gear.

It is possible to side surf quite big surf and stay upright, given adequate instruction in skills and _lots_ of practice.

Videos to follow later.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some videos:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Great stuff trev....kudos


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive been lucky...the once I really did go out in big seas I did broach on returning and dug the paddle in.....got all the way in like that....then bought a lottery ticket hahahaahahah

those vids are insane of the THR....awesome.....makes ya wanna go out in crap weather and have a training session.....when my kokatat gear arrives in two weeks id like to conduct a waves and re entry safety session down at aldinga selicks beaches....


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmmmm...yeah I think I'll be losing that chopping board before entering any waves 

Awesome collection, very helpful!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

surf it in like a bossss


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahahaah awesome....did you crash hard or jump!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, surfing a pa like a boss!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

PA, the perfect surf craft.

Right.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Surf is not surf is not surf. And I don't like the first one.

In the usual fishing yaks the wAy it goes is... Most plastic SOT will run in a small surf. You'll get good at rear rudder with the paddle. Not ideal, but at the end of the day how long are you actually in the surf zone?

Then jump to needing more performance. Inevitably we are talking Stealth, but also Dorado, and I would add Baraccuda. The question here is honestly how long are you in the surf? Learn to push through and get beyond the break. For Stealth let me recommend the a Evolution yaks. Surprisingly good handling, and punching through. But you might also want to know what the f### you are doing.

Then finally if you want to play in the surf. Or think that the surf dictates your fishing ... BFS etc. Pinnacle too.

For me, decide if you are going off shore. Choose your yak for those conditions. Then take training (or learn the hard way) to push through the break.

Start with Stealth Evolution.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

yaqdoq said:


> Contact some guys who handle surf well and ask for a instruction session ( once you are fit and have a ' ocean " gut ) most will oblige afer a weekend morning session of chasing fish , for the cost of a beer ;-)


I think I may owe you a beer or 3 already. :lol: :lol: I'm planning on coming back up soon so I'll pay up then ;-)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

filthy said:


> surf it in like a bossss


This just might be the safest way to land a PA


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey squidley
you getting glass or what?


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Squidley said:


> This just might be the safest way to land a PA


There are actually a few other ways you can try if you want/need to get a PA through surf. Getting out is usually less of an issue, just pedal flat out, keep it straight into the waves and punch through.

Coming back in is much harder as a PA will turn side on very quickly and is difficult to broach without flipping, much worse if fins are down. There are probably more guys in the States that use their PA's in the surf and have developed a few different techniques.
1. Try to time between sets and come in conventionally between waves. Have to be very lucky/quick to get in upright and not for decent surf. Can be combined with 2&3 between sets.
2. Face into each wave and punch through like on a launch. Let the wave motion push you back into the beach. This works OK but can take a while. It helps if you have a bigger rudder fitted to be able to turn in quicker.
3. Use a drift chute tied to the back. The chute stops the rear of the kayak accelerating forward on a wave keeping the yak straight and allowing waves to pass over you. Some guys also use a series of smaller chutes daisy chained as they hold better as the wave passes them. This should usually work OK in moderate surf but bigger waves can still turn. Progress is slower through the wave zone unless you can pedal forward against the drag or have another line on the tip of the chute to disengage between waves.
4. Jump off, hang onto the rear handle and use your body's drag to steady the yak and ride the waves togethor into the beach. This is the most foolproof method and the one to use if any of 1-3 don't work out. You just end up a little more wet than other methods.

Even if you don't intend surf launching these techniques are worth some practice in an empty PA (or other plastic SOT's) as a lot of beaches can develop waves if conditions turn nasty. You may even discover you can get in and out of surf without needing a yak designed for it. ;-)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Stealthfisha said:


> Hey squidley
> you getting glass or what?


Pretty sure I will by the end of the year

Drift chute! That's an interesting idea, like using a para anchor on a boat to ride out a storm but on a small scale


----------



## mangoinorange (May 16, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice,I've already taken on board that i should get a whole lot more practice in the small stuff and maybe work my way up.I have a prowler elite but most of the coast around here means surf launches and returns.For now I'll have to stick to the days of friendlier seas.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont blame ya mate...getting an ass woopin back to the beach upside is very interesting and best left in the memory bank


----------

